# Will 4G models be further delayed?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All though the 4G models of both sizes of HDX are available for pre-order, and due to be released at the end of December or early November, there is this caveat on the product page under the 'buy now' section on the right:

    “When you pre-order Kindle Fire HDX 4G, you are reserving a place in line. Prior to the ship date, we will send you an email asking you to confirm your pre-order.

    The 4G device has not been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission. This device is not, and may not be, offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained.”

Now, this is a bit surprising on its face, as one would think that products would be submitted well ahead -- like MONTHS ahead -- of when they are expected to be released, but maybe there's final authorization that can't be done until the product is actually built? I don't really know, but I do think there were similar caveats last year when the HD8.9 4G was offered as well so I assume it's the normal process.

The difference this year is that, with the current Government shutdown, it is doubtful there is any sort of review happening at the FCC.  

Apple may very well be having a similar problem with the expected new iPad. . . as would any other company planning to release new cell phones or tablets for the Christmas season.

At least the WiFi only ones should not be delayed at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> All though the 4G models of both sizes of HDX are available for pre-order, and due to be released at the end of December or early November, there is this caveat on the product page under the 'buy now' section on the right:
> 
> "When you pre-order Kindle Fire HDX 4G, you are reserving a place in line. Prior to the ship date, we will send you an email asking you to confirm your pre-order.
> 
> ...


Yes, there was as similar caveat with the original 4G.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes.. it had the longest wait!

But.. this year we may have to wait with no early release.

My wifi order is due Nov 7 and the 4G is due Dec 10.

I could almost use the wifi while waiting for the 4G and see if I'm happy enough with that.  Almost.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

So are you actually ordering the 4G Fire when you pre-order as in going through the payment options and shipping location?  If I order(   ) I was going to ask for Amazon gift cards for my birthday that I would apply to this which would mean ordering closer to the Dec release date.  But if I need to reserve a place in line, would I be better to do that now - just in case I order.    OK - there isn't much doubt that I will so maybe more which one I order.  Initial reviews of the 8.9" will also be a factor.  For $50 should I go with the 64 over the 32?    I like that it is going to be lighter.  I love the 8.9" size but it is heavy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Any time you pre-order, no money changes hands until the order is actually fullfilled.  So your CC will not be charged.

HOWEVER, if you use the one click method, any GC credit will apply and, as far as I've been able to determine, there's no way to reverse that except to cancel the order and re-order using the shopping cart. 

If you get a GC after ordering but before it's shipped, you can add that GC to the existing order by using 'change payment method' but it will not automatically be applied.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> HOWEVER, if you use the one click method, any GC credit will apply and, as far as I've been able to determine, there's no way to reverse that except to cancel the order and re-order using the shopping cart.


If you one-click, you can go to "Open Orders" and modify your payment method anytime up to 30 minutes (I think) afterwards on most things as long as it hasn't shipped, and if it's a pre-order, anytime up till it's prepared for shipping. (EDIT: Apparently pre-orders are different--you can't take off the GC, I tested, see my later post.) Done it many times when we're ordering stuff for the grandkids and hubby's paying with his card. Unless they've changed it very recently. (EDIT: But apparently those weren't pre-orders.

EDIT: Doesn't look like they've changed it:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=468548

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you one-click, you can go to "Open Orders" and modify your payment method anytime up to 30 minutes (I think) afterwards on most things as long as it hasn't shipped, and if it's a pre-order, anytime up till it's prepared for shipping. Done it many times when we're ordering stuff for the grandkids and hubby's paying with his card. Unless they've changed it very recently.
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't look like they've changed it:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=468548
> ...


I had no problem changing to add MORE GC to my recent pre-orders -- but couldn't, for the life of me, work out how to take OFF the GC credit.  Though I've always been able to do it if I originally purchased via the shopping cart rather than the one-click.

Though, it's entirely possible I was just missing something. It's been known to happen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I had no problem changing to add MORE GC to my recent pre-orders -- but couldn't, for the life of me, work out how to take OFF the GC credit.  Though I've always been able to do it if I originally purchased via the shopping cart rather than the one-click.
> 
> Though, it's entirely possible I was just missing something. It's been known to happen.


No, you're right. Based on what you said, I just tried a pre-order. Pre-orders must be different, as I've done this a number of times when I've one-clicked something and then said, "darn! I didn't want my GC to be used for that.

I take it back. 

Betsy


----------

